

Ask HN: Good technical colleges in Bombay/Pune? - forgingahead

To HN readers in India, or anyone else who might know:<p>What are some good colleges/universities in Bombay/Pune where students are well-trained in Java, C++, and maybe other languages such as JScript and Ruby? Doesn't have to be technical colleges specifically, but I'm looking for places which have good programs for students in those skills.<p>I'm visiting next week and would like to connect with students and other talented folks there.<p>Any suggestions of schools would be great. Thanks!
======
sthatipamala
I don't think you'll get a lot of responses here. Try this India-specific
HackerNews clone: <http://hackerstreet.in/>

~~~
forgingahead
Thanks for the heads up!

